# CCW



## Chapy (Apr 22, 2004)

My CCW lic. Will expire latter this month. How do I renew it? What documentation will i need?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Take your old licence and about 50 bucks in,,,,,should be good ta go


----------



## Chapy (Apr 22, 2004)

Thank you


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Welcome. Call your county sheriff office, the fee may be more or less


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

call your sheriff and if they are busy and will take several months call the next counties over. some counties take 1-2 months just to take the picture and then 2 months to ship it. Huron did mine that weekend with a walk in and was back in 2 weeks.

they will only take a money order so call and make sure what the price is and take the old license. remember when it expires even if the new one is in process you can not carry so id be calling them asap and getting it done asap even if it means going to a neighboring county.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Renewals are pretty fast. It took 2 days for mine and my wife's was just as quick from a different county. No money order was needed from either county. I'm sure it's different in every county as far as how fast. 

You have 30 days after your current license has expired that you Can still carry. You can apply for renewal 3 months before your current license expires. Never heard of them shipping your license to you.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yep mine was 3 days in Montgomery co....walk ins welcome here. Never heard of a renewal taking months


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

bobk said:


> Renewals are pretty fast. It took 2 days for mine and my wife's was just as quick from a different county. No money order was needed from either county. I'm sure it's different in every county as far as how fast.
> 
> You have 30 days after your current license has expired that you Can still carry. You can apply for renewal 3 months before your current license expires. *Never heard of them shipping your license to you.*


 should have said pick it up. I had other things on my mind. Just curious how did yours let you pay? I've done Cuyahoga, Lorain and Huron and all said money order only. I took cash/check the last time and had to go get a money order.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yep mine was 3 days in Montgomery co....walk ins welcome here. Never heard of a renewal taking months


Lorain and Cuyahoga told me 6 months ago it was like 2 months until they could even do the application and then another month or so to get it to me. I said cant i just come and drop it off and both said no need an appointment to drop it off. I called Huron and they said come in Saturday 8-noon or something like that and I had it the next Saturday.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I have heard around the Cleveland area it can be tough for some reason too


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ohihunter2014 said:


> should have said pick it up. I had other things on my mind. Just curious how did yours let you pay? I've done Cuyahoga, Lorain and Huron and all said money order only. I took cash/check the last time and had to go get a money order.


We have always paid by check.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I doubt they are that busy(6mos) these days...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Fairfield Co. was 2-3 days and paid by personal check also. 
Don't remember the fee. Very easy process.
Thankfully Sheriff Phalen is a huge proponent of CCW.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yes. Fairfield county has been a pleasure to deal with. Some counties that aren't a big fan of concealed carry seem to have no problem dragging the whole process out longer than needed.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Fairfield was Ok. Took week or two when I got mine. They werent happy if you made an appointment and didnt get there on time.


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm spoiled. I get mine from the franklin county sheriff who is pro ccw. My renewal was turned around in 2 hours. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

